# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  مشکل در دیباگ

## esmit61

سلام
من از دلفی XE4 استفاده میکنم. مشکلم اینه که وقتی Breakpoint روی خطی میذارم هنگام اجرای برنامه به رنگ سبز در میاد و توش هم یه ضربدر میزنه. مثلِ حالتِ وقتی که هیچ وقت کنترل اجرا به اون خط نمیرسه!
روی هر خطی هم بذارم همینجوری میشه :( و مطمئن هستم اجرا به اون خط میرسه
توی نت سرچ کردم چندتا راهکار گفته بودن ولی جواب نداد
برنامه روی حالت Debug هست و Optimization هم خاموشه. Local Variables هم On هست
دیگه نمیدونم چیکار کنم. خیلی سخته بدون دیباگ کار کردن. لطفا کمکم کنید
ممنون

----------


## esmit61

سلام
توی همین سایت جستجو کردم با کمک آقای کشاورز مشکل حل شد
فایل های DCU رو پاک و یک بار پروژه رو Build کردم

----------

